# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Sex nach Prostataentfernung

## Thomas65

Hallo zusammen! :L&auml;cheln: z  ich bin neu, in diesem Forum und hoffe hier auch Hilfe und vielleicht auch Tipps zu bekommen. Ich bin 42 Jahre und bei mir wurde,am 02.06.08 nach einer Krebsdiagnose, eine Prostatatotalentfernung durchgeführt. In diesem Forum wurde meistens geschrieben, dass beim Sex wieder alles normal ist. Angeblich soll auch das Gefühl wieder so wie vorher sein. Das kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen. Ich mache,fast jeden abend,mit meiner Frau, die "tollen Übungen" , Tablette schlucken ( Levitra ) 30 bis 60 Minuten warten und dann geht es los. Ich schaffe es aber nicht einmal, eine Erektion zu bekommen. Es kam öfter vor, dass ich, trotz schlaffen Penis einen Orgasmus bekam. Aber das war ein Gefühl, als ob man an einer fast leeren 9 Volt Batterie geleckt hat. Es war nur ein leichtes zucken, zuwenig um es zu geniessen. Nach der Opperation habe ich auch irgendwie kein Lustgefühl mehr. Obwohl, bei mir, nervenderhaltend opperiert wurde, habe ich das Gefühl, als ob "er". nicht mehr zu mir gehört .Ja und beim Orgasmus kommt ja nun auch nichts mehr . Bis ich das akzeptiert habe wird wohl auch noch einige Zeit vergehen. Ich habe immer das Gefühl als ob dort was versucht herauszukommen, aber der "Tank" leer ist. Ja und dann ist da noch das Problem, mit dem Urin. Es ist einfach gesagt, " du musst vorher die Blase entleeren". Bei mir hat der Sex vorher aber nicht fünf Minuten gedauert. Und ich finde es nicht gerade erregend, wenn man mitten dabei wieder das Gefühl verspürt zum Wc zu müssen. Vielleicht gibt es ja, in diesem Forum jemanden der die gleichen Probleme hat, Vielleicht auch Tricks kennt, dass Problem mit der Errektion in den Griff zu bekommen. ???  Irgendwie fühle ich mich einfach noch zu jung, um zu sagen,dass ich mich damit abfinden muss.

Thomas

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Thomas,

der Orgasmus kann nach einer OP schwächer sein, weil den Männern die Prostata und die Ejakulation fehlt. Insbesonders "erektionsfixierte" und "ejakulationsfixierte" Mäner haben ihre Probleme damit, den Orgasmus nach einer OP zu erleben und zu genießen.

Zur Wirkung von den PDE-5-Inhibitoren (Viagra, Levitra und Cialis) gehören zwei Voraussetzung:

1.) eine sexuelle Anregung, sie wirken nicht automatisch
2l) zumindest ein teilweiser Erhalt der Erektionsnerven.

Wenn dies nicht gegeben ist, solltest Du auf die SKAT-Methode (Spritze) umschalten. Sie wirkt im Gegensatz zu den Tabletten "automatisch".

Ein weiteres Hilfsmittel ist die Vakuumpumpe.

Als letzte Möglichkeit gibt es die Penisimplante, die in Deutschland nicht sehr beliebt sind, aber aus meiner Sicht ein hervorragendes Hilfsmittel sind, um eine Erektion zu erzeugen und vor allen Dingen einen spontanten Geschlechtsverkehr ohne große vorherige Vorbereitungen.

Zum Schlus: Ich habe bei mir nach meiner OP beobachtet, dass die Intensivität des Orgasmus im Laufe der Zeit (nach entsprechendem Üben) zugenommen hat.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

PS: Lasse mal Deinen Testosteronspiegel prüfen, vielleicht ist der zu niedrig und Schuld an dem zu schwachen Orgasmusgefühl. Oder machst Du vielleicht eine Hormonblockade mit Spritzen? Dann ist nomalerweise der Orgasmus weg, weil durch die Spritzen das Testosteron unterdrückt wird.

----------


## Dorothee

Hallo zusammen,

meinem Mann (47 J., RPE ohne Nerverhalt im März 2008) soll Ende des Jahres eine Penispumpe implantiert werden. 

Er hat etwas Bedenken, dass sich durch diesen Fremdkörper andere Komplikationen wie Entzündungen usw. ergeben.

Hat jemand gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

Viele Grüße
Dorothee

----------


## Thomas65

Hallo 
bei mir wurde nerverhaltend opperiert. Mit Potenzmitteln ( Viagra) hatte ich, aufgrund einer anderen Sache schon einmal zu tun. Die Wirkungsweise ist mir eigentlich bekannt. Wir versuchen alles mögliche, auch versuchen wir nicht unbedingt uns nur auf "ihn" zu konzentrieren. Wir schaffen aber trotzdem nicht eine Erektion zustande zu bringen. Mit der Vakuumpumpe habe ich es auch schon versucht. Ich hatte dabei das Gefühl, als ob der Penis dabei nur lang gezogen wurde. Was ich ja auch nicht verstehe, wenn ich es dann doch mal geschafft hatte, dass die Schwellkörper sich ganz leicht mit Blut füllen wollten, wurde er ganz schnell wieder klein sobald man ihn berührte. Das ist ganz schön frustrierend, denn vorher brauchten wir nur darüber zu reden und schon war ich erregt. Was mir ja noch aufgefallen ist, seit der opperation fehlt mir einfach das Lustgefühl.Mir ist das garnicht so aufgefallen, meine frau sagte nur, dass ich sie kaum noch in den Arm nehme. Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass aus der Prostata auch ein Botenstoff zum Gehirn ausgesandt wird der auch mit für ie Lust und Erregung zuständig ist.Leider finde ich nichts darüber. 
Gruss Thomas

----------


## Dorothee

Hallo Thomas,

mir geht es ebenso wie Deiner Frau. Aber gut, zur Zeit wirkt ja auch noch Zoladex. Da ist das kein Wunder. Ich habe aber sehr viel Geduld.
Es wäre jedoch schon schön, wenn wir ein Teil unserer früheren Gefühle wieder zurück bekämen.

Liebe Grüße
Dorothee

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Thomas,

wenn Dir das Lusgefühl fehlt, deutet doch alles darauf hin, dass der Testosteronwert zu niedrig ist. Was Du beschreibst, erleben Männer unter der Hormonblockade, wenn sie chemisch kastriert werden und die Libido verlieren.

Machst Du wirklich keine Hormonblockade?

Das mit dem Botenstoff habe ich noch nie gehört. Allerdings trägt die Prostata mit ihren Kontraktion bei der Ejakulation zum Lustgefühl des Mannes bei.

Hansjörg

----------


## spertel

Hallo Thomas

Vielleicht auch noch ein kleiner Tip von mir......wie wär´s mit etwas Geduld ??

Die Op ist erst -2- Monate her, da kann eigentlich noch nicht viel passieren. Diese OP ist kein kleiner Eingriff, auch in unserem Alter dauert es eine gewisse Zeit, bis sich die Errektionsnerven erholen.

Bei mir tat sich 16-18 Monate rein gar nichts, danach wurde es kontinuierlich besser, so dass heute -3- Jahre nach der Op ein völlig normales Liebesleben (wie immer man dies auch definieren mag) möglich ist.
Eines ist jedoch Gift, nämlich wenn Du Dich selbst unter Druck stetzt, "funktionieren" zu müssen; das dürfte schief gehen.

Spertel

----------


## Thomas65

Hallo
nein das einzige was mein Arzt,mir verschrieben hat, ist Levitra, zuerst sollte ich 10 mg jedesmal, vor dem schlafen gehen nehmen. Danach sollte ich dann vierzehn Tage eine Tablette (20mg ) nehmen. Obwohl ich das Glück habe, eine Frau an meiner Seite zu haben, die wirklich alles mitmacht und wir auch alles mögliche auspobiert haben,  passierte jedoch garnichts. Das ist ganz schön belastend und das nicht nur für mich. Denn weil ich schon total fertig bin leidet meine Frau auch sehr doll und mittlerweile färbt das auch schon auf meine Kinder ab. Mein Arzt hat mir gesagt, das er am 19. August  dann die Errektion mit der Spritze einleiten will. Da ist mir auch nicht so ganz wohl bei. Ich habe  nämlich vor zwei Jahren  Knochenmark gespendet. Da wurde ich mit spritzen so gequält das ich auf keinen Fall in der Lage bin mir die Spritze selber zu geben. Ich hoffe ja nur, das es auch möglich ist, dass meine  Frau mir diese Spritze geben kann. Was mich dann ja auch noch interessieren würde, muss ich die dann immer vor dem GV nehmen, oder ist das nur um einmal die Schwellkörper zu weiten? Es ist ja nicht nur, das es nicht gerade Lustvoll ist vorher eine Spritze in den Penis zu bekommen.Es kommt ja auch noch der finanzielle Teil hinzu. Die Tabletten mit 146 Euro für 12 Stück ist ja nicht gerade billig. Die Spritze soll ja auch so etwa 25 Euro kosten. Und vor allem ist die Wirkung denn gleich? Ich meine,der Penis wird ja nicht steiff, weil ich erregt bin.

----------


## Thomas65

Hallo Spertel
ja vielleicht hast du ja recht,mit meiner Ungeduld. Ich muss aber zu meiner Verteidigung sagen, das ich mich eifach nicht mit meinem Schicksal abfinden kann. Das bescheuerte ist nämlich, dass ich diese Opperation garnicht hätte haben müssen. Ich bin nämlich seit 2001 bei einem Urologen in Behandlung. Ich hatte mich dort, in Behandlung begeben, weil ich Prbleme beim Wasserlassen hatte, bei mir tröpfelte es immer nach. Ich hatte dann immer alle möglichen Untersuchungen über mich ergehen lassen, Ultraschall, Blase röngten, Blasenspiegelung. Der Arzt stellte dann fest, das meine Prostata vergrössert ist, sagte aber auch, dass es völlig normal sei. Psa wr auch bei 4,0 danach steigend. Das habe ich jetzt aber erst aus meiner Krankenakte erfahren.Auf meine Frage hin ,ob man nicht gegen das Wachstum Tabletten nehmen kann, sagte er nur das alles quatsch sei und er die Prostata dann ab 50 heraunehmen kann, weil sie sowieso nicht mehr gebraucht werde. Darauf hin habe ich dann den Arzt gewechselt. Der hat dann eine Biopsi gemacht und festgestellt, dass ich Krebs Stufe 7 habe. Ich hätte da noch eine Frage, Die ist sehr intim, es würde mir aber helfen, wenn du sie trotzdem beantwortest. Du hast geschrieben, das dein Sexleben eigentlich wieder normal ist. Was ist aber anders? So schreibt nämlich fast jeder, aber keiner redet richtig über die  Nachteile.
Gruss Thomas

----------


## spertel

Zu Deiner Frage, was nun konkret anders ist. 

Auch bei mir hat "es" vor meiner OP glänzend funktioniert, ich habe nichts anbrennen lassen (deshalb auch meine Unterhaltszahlungen) und wußte bis dahin nicht, wie eine Viagra aussieht.

Heute funktioniert es wie gesagt recht gut, aber nicht so wie früher. Es dauert einfach länger bis zur Errektion, dadurch geht die Spontanität verloren, Du weißt sicher, was ich meine.
Weiterhin wird meistens die ursprüngliche Härte nicht mehr erreicht; diese ist aber allemal ausreichend, um in die Frau einzudringen. Eine Entjungferung dürfte nicht mehr möglich sein, aber aus dem Alter bin ja sowieso raus.
Die Orgasmusfähigkeit ist nahezu unverändert gut, so dass ich hier keinerlei Einbußen habe.
Den Einsatz von Hilfsmitteln (Pumpe, Spritzen und so ein Zeug) habe ich nicht mal in Erwägung gezogen; entweder es funktioniert so oder eben nicht, vor einen ICE hätte ich mich deshalb nicht geworfen.
Postoperativ habe ich sporadisch Viagra bzw. ein Produkt aus Asien verwendet, die Nebenwirkungen, wie Kopfschmerzen, Hitzgefühl und waren mir aber die Sache nicht wert.

Du solltest nur darauf achten, dass die Schwellkörper durch mangelnden Blutfluss nicht verkümmern, denn dann nutzen auch die vielleicht regenerierten Erektionsnerven nicht mehr viel. Hierzu kann die Einnahme von Viagra und ähnlichen Mittel vor dem Einschlafen nützlich sein, um nächtliche Spontanerektionen zu unterstützen.

Reinhard

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Thomas,
bei Dir deutet vieles daruf hin, dass durch Mangel an Wissen anatomischer Ablufe eine Aufklrung Deiner Situation sich schwierig gestaltet.

Die Erektion wird durch Botenstoffe ausgelst, die durch Testosteron untersttzt ber die Nerven- und Gefbndchen rechts und links der Prostatakapsel angehaftet, zu den Schwellkrpern in den Penis verlaufen. Dabei kommt es zur Entspannung der Schwellkrpermuskulatur und Auffllung mit Blut, welches den Penis erigieren lsst. (Hier sehr vereinfacht dargestellt)

Auch bei der nervschonenden Operation, werden Nerven verletzt, der Flussweg der Durchblutung verndert, sodass sich die Anatomie und Physiologie erst umstellen muss. Das kann in sehr kurzem Zeitrahmen geschehen, kann aber auch mehrere Monate bis 1 1/2 Jahre dauern.

Der Orgasmus ist nach der Operation insofern verndert weil eine Kontraktion von Samenblase, Oberer Schliemuskel und Prostata nicht mehr statt findet. 
Die Samenleiter, die von den Hoden zu den Samenblschen verlaufen, wurden ebenfalls gekappt. Eine Ejakulation findet nicht mehr statt.

Bild aus Prostatahilfe Schweiz
Wenn Du Dir jetzt vorstellst, dass ein anhaltendes Zusammenspiel von Kontraktionen der Samenblschen mit Auffllen des Verumontanum, anschlieender Kontraktion der Prostata und letztlich der Kontraktion des Beckenbodens das Ausschleudern des Spermas verursachten, dann wirst Du erkennen, dass ein Teil dieses Ablaufs nicht mehr mglich ist.

Wenn bei Dir der Testosteronhaushalt stimmt und Erregungssignale funktionieren aber keine Spontanerektion stattfindet, ist der Weg der Botenstoffe zu den Schwellkrpern gestrt oder noch gestrt. Das beste Zeichen dafr ist, wenn trotz Einnahme von PDE-5-Inhibitoren wie Cialis keine nchtliche Erektion stattfindet.

ber weitere Mglichkeiten des Schwellkrpertrainings und Therapien der ED kannst Du *hier* nachlesen. Wie andere Dir schon schrieben, emphehle ich Dir auch nicht zu verbissen an eine Erfolgreiche Erektion zu denken und dem Krper noch etwas Zeit zu geben sich mit der neuen Situation abzufinden.

Herzliche Gre Heribert

----------


## Harro

*Entdecken Sie steinharte, lang andauernde Erektionen

*Hallo, hier hat mal wieder einer meine Anschrift gekauft. Mit dieser Einleitung wird der Schreiberling wohl hufiger Skepsis auslsen. Das Zeug hat den Namen Hyperviril. Man darf es risikolos testen und und - und Geld zurck - pardon, Bezahlung erst nach eintretender Wirkung - Vertrieb ber London - dann mal los. Es muss aber auch ohne gehen, man muss nur fest dran glauben und nicht locker lassen, wenn es auch immer anstrengender wird.

*"Es ist einfacher, kritisch zu sein, als korrekt"
*(Benjamin Disraeli)

Gru Hutschi

----------


## timber13

... da gibt es doch einen Zusammenhang. 
Hier sprechen die Frauenkenner und -versteher. Wie aber ist es mit der Selbstbefriedigung? Geht das auch noch nach einer nervenschonenden OP?
Grle,
Timber

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

das geht auch nach einer *nicht* Nerv schonenden OP, weil zum Orgasmus keine Erektion gehrt.

Ein Irrtum, dem viele Mnner erliegen, die Orgasmus und Erektion gleich setzen.

Die fr den Orgasmus zustndigen Nerven verlaufen anders als die Nerven, die fr die Erektion zustndig sind.

Die fr die Erektion zustndigen Nerven laufen am Rande oder am Rande durch die Prostata durch und werden deshalb bei der OP geschdigt oder durchtrennt, sofern keine Nerv erhaltende OP gelingt.

Die fr den Orgasmus zustndigen Nerven laufen von der Penisspitze durch den Beckenboden durch und werden bei der OP nicht tangiert. Eine Manipulation der Penisspitze reizt die Orgasmusnerven und es kommt zum Orgasmus, der allerdings im Gegensatz zu frher sich auf einen rein nervlichen Orgasmus reduziert, weil Ejakulation, Erektion und die Kontraktioln der Prostata fehlen.

Daher sind alle Operierten im Normalfall auch Orgasmusfhig; selbstverstndlich auch durch Selbstbefriedigung. Sie mssen nur etwas mehr Geduld aufbringen, weil es meist etwas lnger dauert als frher.

Gru

Hansjrg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

PS: Das gilt nicht fr Hormontherapierte, bei denen mittels Spritze das Testosteron unterdrckt wird. Dadurch verschwindet im Normalfall die Libido und auch die Orgasmusfhigkeit.

----------


## Harro

*Manchmal die einzige wirkliche Mglichkeit !!

*Hallo, Timber, wenn Du dem berhmten Onan folgen willst, so wird das auch in einem reduzierten Umfang nach einer nervschonenden OP mglich sein, wobei die entscheidenden Impulse wohl nicht von dem Nerv kommen, der bei der OP geschont wurde. Aber warum willst Du das dann allein tun. Es macht mit manch einer verstndnisvollen Frau doch mehr Spa bei gegenseitiger Befriedigung, wenn es nun mal anders nicht mehr so gut funktioniert. Zu *Onan
* 
*"Manche Mnner bemhen sich ein Leben lang, das Wesen ein Frau zu verstehen. Andere befassen sich mit weniger schwierigen Dingen, wie z. B. der Relativittstheorie"
*(Albert Einstein)

Gru Hutschi

----------


## timber13

Eure beiden Antworten haben mich sehr berrascht. 

Hatte ich doch die Zusammenhnge nicht gewusst: Welcher Nerv fr was zustndig ist. 
Danke, Hansjrg Burger.

Hallo Hutschi,
Der Hinweis auf die verstndnisvolle Partnerin tut gut.
Auch der Link auf Onan war ein Zusatzgewinn. 
Gre von Timber

----------


## timber13

Hallo, 
hier ein Auszug aus meinem Tagebuch whrend des Klinikaufenthalts.

 Wie hie das andere I-Wort? Nicht Inkompetenz, sondern Impotenz. Der Stationsarzt hrt sich an, dass ich mit dem Liebesleben kein Problem habe. Aber .:
Viagra hilft gelegentlich, ist aber viel zu teuer! Der Urologe kennt diese Klagen von anderen Patienten. Er bietet eine preiswertere Alternative von Bayer Leverkusen an. Die Klinik hat ein Abkommen mit der Firma und bietet das Konkurrenzprodukt Levitra (20 mg-Packungen) zum Schnppchenpreis an. 

Ich nehme das Sonderangebot an. Am nchsten Tag kann ich die Packung im Schwesternzimmer abholen  und in der Nacht gleich ausprobieren. Schon die halbierte Tablette zeigt Wirkung. Die nchtliche Durchblutung des Penis ist sprbar. Nur fehlt eben die sexuelle Stimulation. :-))
Durchblutung aller Gefe ist das Geheimnis, berall im Krper. Das hat schon der Alte Kneipp gewusst.

So, jetzt gehe ich in die Bderabteilung: Kalter Kneippguss Unterschenkel steht auf dem Programm.

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Timber13,

wenn die richtigen Nerven geschont wurden, du also einen sehr guten Operateur hattest, dir deine Libido erhalten blieb, du psychisch bereit und willens bist und auch vor der OP keine Probleme diesbezglich hattest, kann es auch nachher so gut gehen wie vorher, ob mit oder ohne Frau(en). Ich persnlich bevorzuge im brigen auch die Stimulanz durch und die Gemeinschaft mit weiblichen Wesen.
Um dich weiter zu beruhigen, sei betont, dass ich aus eigener Erfahrung spreche und weder anatomische Fachbcher noch die "Heilige Schrift" fr diese Antwort zu Rate ziehen musste. Zudem gehe ich nicht davon aus, ein anatomisches Wunder zu sein.

Woher einer meiner Vorredner wissen will, dass es nach einer nervschonenden OP  nur in einer "reduzierten Form" mglich sein soll, "Onan zu folgen", bleibt sein Geheimnis. Wenn das Ausbleiben der Ejakulation gemeint ist, hat er freilich recht. Inwieweit das jedoch als Verlust zu werten ist, ist Geschmackssache. Dass das Thema Fortpflanzung abgeschlossen ist, war ja wohl vor der OP klar.

Viel Spa und Erfolg!

Wassermann

----------


## pellomino

ist es fr die Mnner, die wenigstens noch eine Erektion bekommen.
Ich bin nicht nervschonend operiert. Die SKAT-Methode habe ich mit meinem Urologen ausprobiert. Ist sehr schmerzhaft. Nun versuche ich die Vakuumpumpe. Irgend etwas mache ich falsch. Ich fhre zwar eine Erektion herbei, die ist aber nicht so stark, da es zum Verkehr ausreicht. Kann mir jemand Rat geben, wie ich es richtig machen knnte?

----------


## timber13

> Hallo Timber13,
> 
>   Ich persnlich bevorzuge im brigen auch die Stimulanz durch und die Gemeinschaft mit weiblichen Wesen.
> 
> Viel Spa und Erfolg!
> 
> Wassermann


Hallo Wassermann, Deine Antwort macht mir Mut. Offenbar bin ich ein Glckspilz, weil ich den richtigen Operateur gefunden habe. 
Das Leben ist schn.
Gru
timber13

----------


## Harro

*Kein Widerspruch

*Hallo, Timber13, es tut gut zu lesen, wenn jemand das oder sogar sein Leben als schön empfindet. Ich wünsche Dir die Erfüllung nicht nur Deiner Träume, sondern auch der tatsächlich gelebten Höhepunkte eines geregelten, intimen Zusammenseins mit Deiner Frau.




> Um dich weiter zu beruhigen, sei betont, dass ich aus eigener Erfahrung spreche und weder anatomische Fachbücher noch die "Heilige Schrift" für diese Antwort zu Rate ziehen musste. Zudem gehe ich nicht davon aus, ein anatomisches Wunder zu sein.
> 
> Woher einer meiner Vorredner wissen will, dass es nach einer nervschonenden OP nur in einer "reduzierten Form" möglich sein soll, "Onan zu folgen", bleibt sein Geheimnis. Wenn das Ausbleiben der Ejakulation gemeint ist, hat er freilich recht. Inwieweit das jedoch als Verlust zu werten ist, ist Geschmackssache. Dass das Thema Fortpflanzung abgeschlossen ist, war ja wohl vor der OP klar.
> 
> Viel Spaß und Erfolg!


Manchmal, lieber Wassermann, sucht man für Betroffene nach Erklärungen auch für solche Abläufe, die man zwar in gewisser Weise auch an sich selbst hat feststellen müssen, die aber nicht mit einer Ektomie einhergingen, sondern mit DHB und Bestrahlung. Da muss man denn auch Erfahrungen sammeln. Die "Heilige Schrift" ist ganz und gar nicht mein Thema; über onanieren haben mich dagegen meine Klassenkameraden aufgeklärt von wegen der Gefahr der Erblindung bei zu häufigem Vollzug. Du hast das aber sicher alles schon immer gewusst. Timber dagegen fand die Information zu dem Sachverhalt, woher das Tätigkeitswort onanieren kommt, immerhin doch interessant. 

*"Das Gedächtnis ist ein sonderbares Sieb. Es behält alles Gute von uns und alles Übel von den anderen"
*(Wieslaw Brudsinski)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## wassermann

> Manchmal, lieber Wassermann, sucht man für Betroffene nach Erklärungen auch für solche Abläufe, die man zwar in gewisser Weise auch an sich selbst hat feststellen müssen, die aber nicht mit einer Ektomie einhergingen, sondern mit DHB und Bestrahlung. Da muss man denn auch Erfahrungen sammeln. Die "Heilige Schrift" ist ganz und gar nicht mein Thema; über onanieren haben mich dagegen meine Klassenkameraden aufgeklärt von wegen der Gefahr der Erblindung bei zu häufigem Vollzug. Du hast das aber sicher alles schon immer gewusst. Timber dagegen fand die Information zu dem Sachverhalt, woher das Tätigkeitswort onanieren kommt, immerhin doch interessant.


Oh mei, Hutschi, wie lang muss dein Schlips eigentlich sein, dass du ständig in dem Gefühl lebst, es sei dir jemand draufgetreten!? Wo siehst du in meiner Einlassung, die ich als _Erfahrungsbericht_ unterstrichen habe, schon wieder eine Attacke gegen deinen Beitrag? Ein bisschen Humor sollte zumindest in der Plauderecke, wo das Thema m.E. gar nicht hingehört, schon noch möglich sein.

Schönen Abend aber mal auf alle Fälle!
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Harro

*Überflüssige Retourkutsche

*Hallo, Wassermann, ausgerechnet mir Humorlosigkeit zu unterstellen, ist Wasser zum Wasser tragen. 




> Oh mei, Hutschi, wie lang muss dein Schlips eigentlich sein, dass du ständig in dem Gefühl lebst, es sei dir jemand draufgetreten!? Wo siehst du in meiner Einlassung, die ich als _Erfahrungsbericht_ unterstrichen habe, schon wieder eine Attacke gegen deinen Beitrag? Ein bisschen Humor sollte zumindest in der Plauderecke, wo das Thema m.E. gar nicht hingehört, schon noch möglich sein.


Übrigens, ob der Erfahrungsbericht unterstrichen war oder nicht, spielt doch wohl keine Rolle, denn ich konnte leider auch aus Erfahrung etwas dazu beitragen, d. h. es war kein leeres Stroh dreschen. 

*"Ein kluger Mann macht nicht alle Fehler selbst. Er gibt auch anderen eine Chance"
*(Winston Churchill)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## pellomino

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe gerade die Auseinandersetzung mit meiner Krankenkasse wegen der Kostenübernahme eines Implantates. Die werden es bezahlen müssen.
Ich habe einen Kontakt nach Wismar. Der liebe Jürgen hat mir sogar Fotos nach der Setzung des Implantates geschickt. Ich werde das auf jeden Fall machen lassen, weil Pumpe und Skat bei nicht den Erfolg bringen, den meine Frau und ich uns vorstellen. Ich möchte wieder normal mit meiner Frau Sex haben können. Und das kann ich mit dem 3-teiligen Implantat. Vor allem finde ich es toll, dass ich den Orgasmus hinauszögern kann zum Genuß von uns beiden.
Falls Interesse an den Fotos besteht, schreibt mich an unter a.g.horst@gmx.de. Ich frage Jürgen, ob ich die Fotos weiterreichen darf.

Alles Liebe
Georg

----------


## Harro

*Warum immer nur für die Männer

*Hallo, es wurde hier auch vehement erläutert, wie man den durch eine Prostatektomie in ihren Möglichkeiten zum GV etwas eingeschränkten Männern wieder zu einem Orgasmus verhelfen kann. Dass aber auch für die Frauen eine neue Situation entsteht, kam hier nie deutlich zur Sprache. Am Ende *dieses* Beitrages wird aber immerhin auch noch erwähnt, *dass sich dieses Gerät auch zur Stimulation der Eichel hervorragend eignet.*
P.S.: Der von mir fett markierte Teil stand wohl am Ende eines anderen Artikels. Deswegen zur Ergänzung noch *dies*. Hier kann man ausgiebig blättern.

Zur schönen Melancholie des Herbstes diese lustige Variante von Heinz
Erhardt:

*"Wenn Blätter von den Bäumen stürzen, die Tage täglich sich verkürzen, wenn Amsel, Drossel, Fink und Meisen die Koffer packen und verreisen, wenn all die Maden, Motten, Mücken, die wir versäumten zu zerdrücken, von selber sterben - so glaubt mir: es steht der Winter vor der Tür"

*Gruß Hutschi

----------


## monikamai

Hallo timber13,
ich bin ganz neu hier und noch etwas unsicher.Ich 54 und mein Mann 56Jahre hatten vor 6Wochen die Botschaft-Krebs."Nur die Prosta befallen,nicht ausgetreten aber keiner hat uns gesagt,ob Nervschonend operiert worden ist.Wie können wir das erfahren?Meine zweite Frage:Noch im Krankenhaus,wurde die Hand genommen,das Gesicht gestreichelt ect.,jetzt wird jede Berührung meinerseits abgeblockt!Er hat keine Probleme an der Narbe und auch die Blasenschwäche ist nicht stark.Warum möchte mein Mann keine Zärtlichkeiten?Wenn er jetzt zur Reha fährt,soll ich nach der Helfte der Zeit ihn besuchen,ist das wirklich gut????
Danke für Hilfe
Monikamai

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Monikamai,
der OP-Bericht gibt Aufschluss darüber ob die OP nerven- und gefäßbandschonend verlaufen ist. Eine Kopie des OP-Berichtes kann man vom Operateur bzw. dem Krankenhaus verlangen.
Zum anderen ist es verständlich, wenn der Mann bevor nicht eine nächtliche Spontanerektion erfolgt ist, noch keinen Draht für intime Zärtlichkeiten hat.
In der AHB (Reha) wird ausführlich über Inkontinenz und Impotenz gesprochen und erforderliche Reha-Maßnahmen eingeleitet, was aber auch jetzt schon vom Urologen eingeleitet werden kann.
Zunächst ist es also erforderlich zu wissen ob nervschonend operiert wurde und ansonsten sollte man(n) und Frau sich etwas Zeit lassen.

Herzliche Grüße und alles Gute
Heribert

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

1.) durch den Arztbericht der OP
2.) durch spontane nächtliche Erektionen

Ob eine Nervschonende OP tatsächlich erfolgreich war, kann nur der Betroffene selbst feststellen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Monika!

Mach' Dir doch bitte die Mühe und schreib den Biopsiebefund und den OP-Bericht ab und stell das hier ins Forum - entweder als PK-Historie oder als Textbeitrag. Dann kann man eher etwas Sinnvolles sagen.

Schorschel

----------


## monikamai

Hallo Thomas,wie sieht es jetzt bei Euch aus???Besserung eingetreten??Bei meinem Mann stand zur OP recht wenig und auf unsere Nachfrage,sagte der Doc,ja-nervschonend nach standart!Was heißt das????
Danke für eine Anwort,auch von anderen,die weiter wissen.
Monikamai

----------


## monikamai

Hallo Heribert,auf Nachfrage im Krankenhaus,sagte der Arzt-ja nervschonend-nach standart-sagt nicht viel aus,oder?????
Danke für Anwort
Monikamai

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Monika,
solche Aussagen irritieren mich genauso wie euch. Was ich nicht schwarz auf weiß belegt bekomme, kann meine Fragen nicht beantworten. Bitte lasst euch den OP-Bericht geben, dort muss genau aufgeführt sein, inwieweit Nerven- und Gefäßbändchen erhalten oder verletzt wurden.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## monikamai

Hallo,
ich habe den Befund und den Befund,in mein Profil gestellt!Vielleicht hilft das.Aber keine schriftliche Aussage,ob nervschonend.Auf telefonische Nachfrage,sagte der Arzt,ja-nervschonend-nach standart!!???
Danke für Anwort
Monikamai

----------


## monikamai

HalloThomas,hatte vor einigen Tagen mal nachgefragt,wie es bei euch je jetzt bei euch aussieht!?Man Mann z.ZT.in Reha,soll ab morgen 3xdie woche ,Cialis oder ähnliches bekommen.Soll eine Langzeitterpie werden-bringt das etwas???Hat jemand erfahrung????
Danke für Hilfe
Monikamai

----------


## wassermann

Hallo monikamai,
Bei dem günstigen Histologie-Ergebnis würde ich keine voreilige medikamentöse Therapie beginnen wollen. Wartet doch noch ein paar Wochen/Monate ab, ob sich nicht auf natürlichem Wege etwas machen lässt. Wenn nicht, ist es m.E. immer noch nicht zu spät, etwas zu unternehmen. Die liebsten Medikamente sind mir immer noch die, die ich nicht nehmen muss. Auch cialis und Co. sind nicht ganz ohne. Bin froh, dass ich sie nie gebraucht habe. Habe meine unangebrochene Packung hier im Forum verscherbelt.
Wer weiß, was unsereins noch alles wird schlucken müssen?!

Gruß und alles Gute
Wassermann

PS: Wenn es nicht nervschonend war, würde man ihm jetzt wohl auch nicht Cialis verabreichen!

----------


## monikamai

Hallo Wassermann,es wurde uns gesagt,das ein früher beginn wichtig sei,um eine Durchblutung zuerreichen.Wird dies nicht gemacht verkümmern die Schwellkörper,b.z.w.das Muskelgewebe und bildet sich in Fettgewebe um!
Hat jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht?
Danke für Erfahrungsaustausch
Monikamai

----------


## wassermann

Ich glaube nicht, dass das so schnell vonstatten geht, und habe es auch nicht so erlebt. Die Urologen sind darüber uneins. Also müsst ihr euch selbst einen Reim darauf machen. Irgendwann wird man handeln müssen, aber wohl nicht ein paar Tage nach der OP. so schnell wandelt sich das Gewebe nicht um.

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Monika,

ich freue mich, dass sich Wassermann Deiner angenommen hat und Du nicht so alleine vor den ganzen Problemen stehst.




> Hallo Wassermann,es wurde uns gesagt,das ein früher beginn wichtig sei,um eine Durchblutung zu erreichen.


Das stimmt. In den AHB-Kliniken wird nicht nur das Thema Kontinenz, sondern auch das Thema Potenz behandelt. Die AHB-Spezialisten fangen auf Wunsch recht kurz nach OP an, "herauszukitzeln", was in Sachen Erektion noch so geht nach Therapie. Auch das "Kieler Konzept" baut darauf auf, sehr früh die nächtlichen Erektionen, die meistens während des Schlafes passieren, mit regelmäßiger Viagra-etc.-Einnahme zu unterstützen.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

die niedrigdosierte Einnahme von PDE-5-Inhibitoren geschieht zur Aktivierung der Schwellkörper nach dem sogenannten "Kieler Konzept" nach Prof. Jünnemann.

Allerdings setzt Prof. Jünnemann spontane nächtliche Erektionen bei dem Operierten voraus. Ein Zeichen, dass Nervengewebe erhalten geblieben ist.

Sollten keine nächtlichen Erektionen vorhanden sein, dann ist ein Wechsel auf die Spritze mit niedrigdosiertem Alprostadil notwendig.

Die Urlogen achten im allgemeinen nicht auf diesen Punkt, sonderen verordnen routinemäßig und blindlings Viagra, Cialis oder Levitra.

Ihre Frage nach dem OP-Bericht. Da kann viel drin stehen. Nerverhaltend operiert bedeutet nur, dass es der Operateur versucht hat. Ob es tatsächlich geklappt hat, kann nur der Betroffene beurteilen.

Das hängt damit zusammen, dass die Nerven sehr empfindlich sind und selbst bei sorgfältigen Bemühen des Operateurs, sie nicht zu verletzen, dies doch eintreten kann.

Da Ihre Fragen zur OP ihres Mannes immer wieder um die Folgen für die Sexualtiät kreisen, möchte ich Sie darauf hinweisen, dass im Normalfall nur die Erektionsfähigkeit des Mannes gestört wird.

Die Orgasmusfähikgeit bleibt erhalten, so dass einem erfüllten Sexalleben mit Phantasie und Zärtlichkeit auch nach einer Prostata-OP nichts im Wege steht.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Harro

*Zustimmung

*Danke, Hansjörg, Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht. Nun sollte man doch der Entwicklung etwas gelassener entgegen sehen.

*"Geliebt zu werden, kann eine Strafe sein. Nicht wissen, ob man geliebt wird ist Folter"
*(Robert Lembke)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Jepessen

Ich kann das Eingangssposting nur unterstützen, denn auch bei mir ist nach der OP die bds. nervschonend erfolgte alles anders als vorher. Die OP liegt jetzt 15 Monate zurück, die nächtliche Erektion stellte sich nacheinigen Monaten wieder ein und eine Erektion ist spontan auch ohne Viagra möglich. Der Testesteronspiegel ist hoch wie vorher aber der Sex ist wenig erfüllend und der Orgasmus ist ein Abklatsch dessen von vorher, sodass ich immer mehr den Spaß am Sex verliere. Vor allem ist der Orgasmus kaum mehr zu steuern  oder zu verzögern. Es ist alles sehr traurig, vor allem weil meine Partnerin und ich immer sehr viel Spaß und Freude an unserem Sex hatten. Ich vermute, dass es doch trotz "nervenschonder" OP zu Verletzungen des Gefäß/Nervenbündels gekommen ist und die Funktion der Prostata zum schönen Erleben wichtig ist. Leider wird in den Statistiken immer nur nach der Erektionsfähigkeit gefragt und nach nichts weitererem und alle bisher gefragten Urologen (eigener, Reha, Kur) nur hilflos die Achseln zuckeln und nichts dazu sagen können. Es scheint auch eine große Bandbreite der Erektionsfähigkeit nach der OP zu geben von langwierigem Vorspiel zum erlangen der Erektion bis hin zu einer Erektion schon von selbst als Vorfreude auf das eigentliche Geschehen so wie bei mir. Ich bin gespannt auf andere ehrliche Schilderungen anderer betroffener Männer, denn bei meinen 2 maligen Besuchen bei Selbsthilfegruppen kam kein Wort anderer als ich dieses schwierige Thema anschnitt.  

VG Arnulf

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Arnulf, durch das fehlende Ejakulat bzw. auch bei einer retrograden Ejakulation gestaltet sich der früher erreichbare Höhepunkt eines Orgasmusses nach einer Prostatektomie eben etwas weniger intensiv. Das ist nun leider mal so und das steht mit der Erektionsfähigkeit im engeren Sinne in keinem Zusammenhang. Man sollte sich dann eben eher dem Genuß der weniger durch einen Top-Höhepunkt sich entwickelnden zärtlichen Gefühle widmen. Diese Empfindungen sind zudem in Anbetracht der geschwundenen besseren Möglichkeiten nachhaltiger.


*"Die Zeit verwandelt uns nicht, sie entfaltet uns nur." 
*(Max Frisch)

----------


## Jepessen

Ich sehe es ja ähnlich,
es ist aber schmerzlich von der alten Lust Abschied zu nehmen und habe die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, weil es ja heißt, dass die Nerven bis zu 2 Jahren brauchen um sich zu regenerieren.

----------


## silver dollar

Hallo Arnulf,
auch für den idealen Fall, dass die Nerven voll zurückkommen, der Punkt Flüssigkeitsausstoss durch Prostatakontraktion im Zusammenhang mit einer Reizleitung der Nerven zum Gehirn findet mangels Prostata und Flüssigkeit nicht mehr statt. Männer, die sehr Orgasmus / Flüssigkeitsfixiert sind (incl. aller Formen den Flüssigkeitsausstoss zu verzögern) haben Probleme im Vergleich Orgasmus vorher / nachher. Das wird auch in 24 Monaten postoperativ nicht anders, es stellt sich eher die psychologische Überwindung dieser Barriere als notwendig heraus.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Arnulf, die Ejakulation ist nicht das Problem, weder retrograd noch anterograd. Einem Prostatektomierten fehlt die (lustvolle) Kontraktion der Prostata beim Orgasmus, welche die Ejakulation begleitet. 




> ...aber der Sex ist wenig erfüllend und der Orgasmus ist ein Abklatsch dessen von vorher, sodass ich immer mehr den Spaß am Sex verliere. Vor allem ist der Orgasmus kaum mehr zu steuern oder zu verzögern. Es ist alles sehr traurig, vor allem weil meine Partnerin und ich immer sehr viel Spaß und Freude an unserem Sex hatten.


Die Lustverringerung durch die fehlende Prostata trifft alle Prostataoperierten. Man hat darüber auch schon oft hier im Forum  geschrieben und auch in den SHGen ist das ein Geprächsthema, wenn auch evtl. nicht überall und immer. An dem von Dir geschilderten Problem kannst Du aber durchaus arbeiten und es verringern. Zur Anregung werfe ich Dir das Stichwort "Tantra" und diesen Link zu. Wenn Du in diese Richtung googelst, wirst Du sehr fündig.

----------


## Jepessen

Jetzt weis ich endlich mehr und das freut mich, andererseits ist es traurig, dass mir dies mehrere Ärzte nicht beantworten konnten und erst von Betroffenen diese Antworten kommen. Ich sage ja immer, dass man sehr sehr kritisch ihnen gegenüber sein sollte und sich immer selbst informieren sollte. Mein Vertrauen ist dadurch natürlich wieder mehr erschüttet und zeigt auch, dass die menschliche Note längst bei den meisten Ärzten nicht mehr vorhanden ist.

VG Arnulf

----------


## Pinguin

*Sexuelle Erfüllung*

Hallo Arnulf, Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie Du willst, und wo der G-Punkt beim Mann liegt, ist meistens ohnehin unbekannt; es wird nie mehr werden, wie es einmal war. Und wenn Du mit Deiner Partnerin Institute wie *diese* ansteuern solltest, wird Dir auch da etwas fehlen, nämlich z. B. die Prostata.

*"Glück ist die Ausnahme von der Regel, also in der Regel eine Ausnahme."*
(Uhlenbruck)

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Arnulf,  lass Dir den Mut nicht nehmen durch theoretische Anmerkungen. Es besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit, mehr als zunächst gedacht aus der neuen Situation zu machen. Viele Prostataoperierte haben von einer neuen Dimension der Partnerliebe berichtet, nachdem sie gesucht und gefunden und ihre Phantasie eingesetzt haben.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Dieter !

Wie kommst Du eigentlich zu der Feststellung/Meinung, daß man *mit* Prostata diese "Dimension der Partnerliebe", nicht erreichen kann ?

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Bernhard, diese neue Situation und diese neue Dimension, von der ich geschrieben habe, ist die veränderte Situation und der veränderte Orgasmus eines Prostatektomierten. Ein "Nichtektomierter" kann dazu logischerweise nur theoretisieren. Ich bin sicher, Du verstehst, was damit gemeint ist.

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Arnulf,

auch ich habe erst hinterher mehr erfahren, und auch da sind nicht alle Medziner gleich. Aber selbst wenn, was hätten sie uns denn im Vorfeld berichten sollen. Das PC ist sehr individuell, sehr schwer vorhersehbar, auch nicht jede OP verläuft gleich und meist erst hinterher wissen wir mehr. Eine Vorhersage ist sehr schwer. Und selbst wenn ich vorher alles so genau weiß, was ist dann wichtiger: das weitere Leben oder unser geliebter Sex? Mir war schon klar, dass einiges nicht mehr so sein könnte, an die Auswirkung der fehlenden Prostatakontraktion habe auch ich nicht gedacht. Zu dem Zeitpunkt habe ich andere Sorgen gehabt. Und nach der OP habe ich mich über jeden Fortschritt gefreut. Dichtheit, dann gewisse Trockenheit, sexuelle Gefühle - evtl. wird es auch mit der Erektion wieder oder zumindest annähernd. Wir haben uns unsere Krankheit nicht ausgesucht!

Gruss Manfred

----------


## Jepessen

Hallo Manfred,
danke für deine Antwort denn mir ging es genauso und das wir uns die Krankheit nicht ausgesucht haben ist immer auch mein Reden. Die Hauptsache ist sowieso, dass alles raus ist und nichts zurück kommt.

VG Arnulf

----------


## corvus

Also, ich habe mich hier noch nicht so eingelesen, langsam wird mir aber nun bewusst das ich nicht nervenschonend operiert wurde.
Meine Gefühle ... und ich sage es mal gut deutsch, meine Geilheit ist wie zu vor, vielleicht sogar etwas stärker, aber es gibt kaum den Ansatz einer Erektion, den Anflug eines Orgasmus hatte ich schon ... aber ich sage es frei heraus ... für mich deprimierend, ein Gefühl .. einfach beschixxen.
Ich komme mir vor als ob meine Sexuellen Wünsche auf Hochtouren laufen, den Fuß voll auf dem Gas, der Motor jault hoch, der Tank ist voll und es keinen Millimeter vorwärts, trotz schon erektiler Dysfunktion seit rund 10 Jahren habe ich mir diese Hölle so nicht vorgestellt.

----------


## spertel

Verstehe ich nicht ganz, Corvus...... ?????

Wieso ist das plötzlich die "Hölle", wenn Du, wie Du selbst schreibst, bereits seit 10 Jahren unter erektiler Dysfunktion leidest ?

Hast Du gedacht, dass sich dieser Zusatand nach einer OP verbessert.......oder habe ich Deinen Beitrag falsch interpretiert ??

Gruss

Spertel

----------


## corvus

Falsch verstanden nicht, nein ich habe eigentlich damit gerechnet das es nicht besser wird und ich sage mal von der Erektion her war es für mich nicht der große Bruch ... aber der trockene (erste leichte) Orgasmus war für mich wie das eintreten in ein neues Zeitalter, es fühlte sich so anders an und es war ...warum auch immer ... ein deprimierendes Gefühl ... ein Abklatsch und eine gefühlsmäßige Erinnerung oder eher  ein Trigger an gewisse Dinge welche nicht in dieses Forum gehören, aber für mich prägend waren/sind.
Aber ich denke es ist ein Lernprozess, derzeit versuche ich zu genießen ohne den unbedingten Weg zum Höhepunkt zu beschreiten, vielleicht war da auch einiges zu früh ( auch körperlich!??!) , den ich lebte immer noch in der Welt das ich trotz der e.D. immer zu jeder Stunde "WILLIG" war.
Aber wir werden sehen ...

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Corvus,

auch bei mir ist der Orgasmus im Vergleich zu früher schwächer, das kommt offensichlich daher, dass Erektion, Kontraktion der Prostata und Ejakulation fehlen.

Es gibt aber Betroffenen, die behaupten, den Orgasmus in gleicher Stärke wie früher zu erleben. 
Das hängt offensichlich mit der sexuellen Prägung zussammen. Männer, die sehr stark auf Erektion und Ejakulation fixiert sind, haben es da nach meiner Meinung und Erfahrung schwerer die anderen Bestandteile des Orgasmus zu erleben.

Aber in der AHB sagte eine Psychologin zu mir:

"Schauen Sie auf das, was noch geht und nicht auf das, was nicht mehr geht!"

Gruß

Hansjörg

PS: Ich hatte aber das Gefühl, dass mit fleißigem Übend mein Orgasmus nach der OP auch wieder stärker wurde!

----------


## corvus

@BurgerH/Hans Jörg, ich denke mal das ich zu denen gehöre die "das andere" des Orgasmus mehr wahrnehmen/nahmen und Erektion und Ejakulation als Mittel zum Zweck sehe ....sicher auch bedingt durch meine 10 Jahre e.D. und trotzdem noch spitz wie Nachbars Lumpie zu sein.
Das "Schauen Sie auf das, was noch geht und nicht auf das, was nicht mehr geht!" ist eigentlich der Weg den ich auch gehe, das Schxxßgefühl war wohl der Hinweis eben das zu tun und ich wollte das alles als Erfahrung hier einbringen.

----------


## SAGI00

Hallo Thomas,
bei vielen gehts ohne Hilfsmittel kaum. Ich habe Cialis genommen, jetzt aber 12 monate nach OP sind nächtliche Erektionen beinahe wieder an der Tagesordnung. Also Geduld! und vor allem kein ''jetzt gehts los''. Das Sexleben ist beinahe normal, aber die Lust reduziert, vermute dass dies die Auswirkungen des doch Hormon-belastenden-Eingriffs sind.
Sonst kann ich nur wenig klagen.
ciao
sigi

----------


## BurgerH

> Hallo Thomas,
>  aber die Lust reduziert, vermute dass dies die Auswirkungen des doch Hormon-belastenden-Eingriffs sind.
> i


Hallo Sigi,

diese Aussage verstehe ich nicht ganz. _Wieso sollte bei einer OP das "Testosteron belastet" werden?
_
An deinen Hoden oder an der Hypophyse wurde doch nichts gemacht. Der Libidoverlust trittt bei einer Hodenentfernung (Orchiektomie) oder chemischer Kastration per Spritze, die in die Hypophyse eingreift, ein, aber doch nicht bei einer "normalen" Prostata-OP, die die Hoden unberührt läßt.

Ich glaube, die verringerte Lust liegt mehr auf der psychischen Ebene durch den Eingriff im Unterleib des Mannes.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## SAGI00

> Hallo Sigi,
> 
> diese Aussage verstehe ich nicht ganz. _Wieso sollte bei einer OP das "Testosteron belastet" werden?
> _
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, die verringerte Lust liegt mehr auf der psychischen Ebene durch den Eingriff im Unterleib des Mannes.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Hallo Hansjörg
da hast Du sicher Recht, es läufts sowieso vieles im Kopf ab. Aber vielleicht wurde auch durch die Entfernung der Samenbläschen+Prostata im Hormonspiegel insgesamt zuviel verändert.
Auf jeden Fall ''funktioniert'' es, aber anders. Na ja man(n) wird halt auch ''genügsamer''.
Ciao
Sigi

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Sigi,

das ist ein Irrtum. Die Entfernung der Prostata und derSamenbläschen haben keinen Einfluss auf den Testosteronspiegel. 

Gruß

Hansjörg

----------


## Jepessen

Ich melde mich auch noch einmal nach 8 Monaten Schreibpause und kann alle nervenschonden Operierten nur um Geduld bitten, was die Erektionsfähigkeit betrifft, denn es dauert bis zu 2 Jahren, bis alle Folgen der OP verschwunden sind. Der Nerv muß ja nicht durchtrennt werden, um ihn zu schädigen, denn er wird ja auch gedehnt und evtl. nur teilweise verletzt und bei der Elektrochirurgie beim stoppen von Blutungen fliessen auch Teilströme des Messers oder die Hitze der elektrischen Verschorfung liegt zu nahe am sehr empfindlichen Nervengewebe. 
Bei mir ist fasst alles wieder beim alten und ich bekomme eine Erketion schon in der Vorfreude auf meine Freundin ohne manuell etwas machen zu müssen. Das war in den ersten Monaten nach der OP absolut unmöglich, denn es tat sich so gut wie nichts und war wirklich zum Verzweifeln.

Eine Frage habe ich aber noch, wie kann es das die Erregbarkeit doch deutlich herabgesetzt ist obwohl beidseitig Nerverhaltend operiert wurde. Dieses Verhalten lässt mich jetzt ganz entspannt in die gemischte Sauna gehen, früher durfte ich keinen zu langen Blick riskieren, sonst tat sich bei mir schon etwas...

----------

